# EN World: Better?



## TerraDave (Jun 6, 2012)

XP is back
Not that slow
New (old) front page format to handle the news flood.

Now lets hope it doesn't crash!

Thanks.


----------



## SkidAce (Jun 6, 2012)

AHHHHHHH.....ITS NOT DARK COLORED!  My eyes....

(okay a little exaggerated, but I'm used to the dark motif...that caught me off guard...)


----------



## Morrus (Jun 6, 2012)

It's just white while I work on it - I find it easier to do layout on white rather than black.


----------



## surfarcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Wewp! XP system is back!


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jun 7, 2012)

Morrus said:


> It's just white while I work on it - I find it easier to do layout on white rather than black.




I like the two column layout.  It's easier on the eyes and I'm getting a lot more information.  

I don't know if you've considered adding a border around the stories or not.  Maybe a little margin between the columns.  Just some thoughts.  I know it's a work in progress.

Should look great once it's done!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 7, 2012)

OK, it's back to black.

Note that you can still choose otherwise using the style chooser at the bottom left of the page.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jun 7, 2012)

Dragonhelm said:


> I like the two column layout.  It's easier on the eyes and I'm getting a lot more information.
> 
> I don't know if you've considered adding a border around the stories or not.  Maybe a little margin between the columns.  Just some thoughts.  I know it's a work in progress.
> 
> Should look great once it's done!




I too love the 2 column layout - much easier than having to scroll through half a dozen articles to read the ones I missed a few days before.


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Jun 11, 2012)

This seems like the right place to comment.

I find the frontpage really hard to navigate, even before the change to two column layout. The headlines for each article are smaller than the text that follows. The header and footer boxes for each item are huge compared to what they contain. At this point I look over the links in the 'master header' and I'm struggling to understand the logic behind their placement.

I probably sound like a complainer, so I will make a suggestion. If each news piece (or subdiv on the frontpage) is going to be hard edged (ie: the boxes have an outline) then make them the right size for the text they contain. Make headlines larger, to-the-point and with less of the article actually there. The navigation bar, perhaps links could be universally above or below the logo, rather than both?

Also to avoid sounding like a complainer, I'll offer my time if it would be helpful.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jun 13, 2012)

What happened to the drop down list quick links to each forum area (e.g. Meta, Pathfinder, DnDNext etc) that could get you quickly to your desired area? I used that every day!

After posting this instead of just selecting DnDNext on the drop down list, I'll have to go to the main forum list then select the DnDNext one.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2012)

Seems pretty slow right now 

Maybe not, seems a touch better now.


----------



## thorian (Jun 15, 2012)

Front page looks great.  I'd love to see a date/time stamp on each news item.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 15, 2012)

I still miss the navigation bar that used to be at the bottom of the page. Reading down through a thread, getting to the bottom, and then clicking on the bar to either go back to the forum or onwards elsewhere always felt like a very natural way of browsing the forums.


----------

